# Good 6.0s?



## DeereFarmer (Dec 12, 2005)

In my search for a new (to me) truck, I have come across a ton of 6.0L Fords. They are by far my favorite style truck. Nothing beats the look of a crew cab F350, single rear wheel or dually. I love them. The only thing is I'm worried about the 6.0L. I don't want a 5.4L and V10s are very hard to find around here, so if I want a Ford, I need to get the 6.0. I had an '05 6.0L for a while and it never gave me an trouble, but I didn't own it very long. I have been looking at '06s and '07s. Are they worth the risk? Anybody have some good stories from the other side rather than all the bad news I hear about them?


----------



## Ozark Hillbilly (Feb 10, 2011)

The ones you are looking at are are new enough that the 6.0's issues are pretty well taken care of. So was your 05 but just barely. After 04 the durability became comparable to your 7.3's.


----------



## WilliamOak (Feb 11, 2008)

I plowed for a guy with 2 6.0's, one an '05 the other an '06. Both have had problems. I think it is all dependent on the truck in question. I looked at a few 6.0s before finding my duramax, one had a spotless oasis, others had one a mile long. Generally they got more reliable as the years went on but I know a guy with an '03 and zero problems.


----------



## DeereFarmer (Dec 12, 2005)

Its one of those things that is a complete crap shoot. I love Ford trucks, but I need something reliable. A Duramax would be my next option, but they are hard to find and pricey. I'd really like to find a dually, but would settle for a SRW.


----------



## Ozark Hillbilly (Feb 10, 2011)

DeereFarmer;1253517 said:


> Its one of those things that is a complete crap shoot.


In the big picture of things that can definitely be said about all of them. I have seen plenty of 7.3's with problems but I still think it is a good reliable engine overall. Personally I do not think the Chevy engine is any better or worse than the Ford you like the looks of. If the truck will get a lot of personal use I would go with the looks. If it will mainly be used commercially I would go with whatever was in the best shape at the price I could afford.


----------



## lawnproslawncar (Dec 9, 2007)

We have a '03, '05, & '06. We haven't had any problems with them. We keep the maintenance to a "T". And we always run a additive and ven-pe-co oils.

Just clean or delete your egr's.


----------



## rob_cook2001 (Nov 15, 2008)

I have had a 04 and 2 06's. Sure, the 6.0's did have more problems than the 7.3's, mainly the 03 and 04's. But there are a TON of 6.0's out there that are good motors. My 04 made 700hp to the wheels on stock headbolts with NO ISSUES (other than a few distroyed transmissions lol). I would find a 06-07, delete the egr, do a exhaust and tune it. You may never need them but plan on doing headstuds. After that you will have a GREAT truck.
Good luck
Robert


----------



## DeereFarmer (Dec 12, 2005)

This truck will solely be used for commuting and towing my car trailer, it won't be used commercial. The first thing I'd do when I get it is delete the EGR. Eventually I would do exhaust, tuner, and headstuds.


----------



## FordFisherman (Dec 5, 2007)

Those 6.0's sound great with an intake and exhaust.


----------



## rob_cook2001 (Nov 15, 2008)

DeereFarmer, I think you will be really happy with the 6.0.
Good luck
Robert


----------



## Ozark Hillbilly (Feb 10, 2011)

DeereFarmer;1253445 said:


> They are by far my favorite style truck. Nothing beats the look of a crew cab F350, single rear wheel or dually. I love them.


Personal use removes all doubt about what you need and the quote above says it all.Thumbs Up

Hope your crewcab F350 treats you well and you get a lot of pleasure from it.


----------



## DeereFarmer (Dec 12, 2005)

Thanks guys! I've found a bunch of '05s that I like, but I'm still holding out for an '06 or '07.


----------



## got-h2o (Sep 26, 2008)

Honestly, go for one with higher miles. IF they had problems, it was typically early. Higher miled trucks usually only have common issues that any diesel may have. 

My 04 has 227k. I love it. It is a work horse.


----------



## Tony350 (Feb 6, 2010)

I have an 07 6.0 about only 65,000 on it but I absolutely love it. It is my plow truck and I use it for all my towing and hauling needs. It will pull my skidloader with ease. It sees a little bit of unloaded driving but wiht fuel prices now if I don't need the truck I usually take my saturn. 

Espcecilly if you are gonig to delete the egr than I wouldn't have any worries about it. Not sure how big your trailer is but the torqshift ranny is great. I love the tow haul mode on mine, it really helps with braking. Good luck and make sure we get pics when you get one.


----------



## DeereFarmer (Dec 12, 2005)

My trailer fully loaded will wiegh under 10,000 lbs, probably more like 7,000, but I would rahter over estimate. If a 6.0 has has the head studs done on it, the head studs would be a hex head correct, or do i have it backwards and they will have the allen head? Would you consider it a good thing if it has new head studs or a bad thing?


----------



## Sabsan84 (Jan 22, 2009)

i have a 6.0, and so far it runs great, i have put over 60,000 miles with no problems, other than once a year I clean the egr valve which i consider preventative maintenance, oh and I did put two new yellow top optima batts and new alternator ( my error)


----------



## JohnnyRoyale (Jun 18, 2006)

Our 2006 6.0 has been a nightmare. Good thing for warranty! Too bad it expires in May.

I heard good things about Hot Shot Secret Stiction Remover...anyone else know anything about this stuff?


----------



## brad96z28 (Aug 21, 2005)

JohnnyRoyale;1255572 said:


> Our 2006 6.0 has been a nightmare. Good thing for warranty! Too bad it expires in May.
> 
> I heard good things about Hot Shot Secret Stiction Remover...anyone else know anything about this stuff?


Ya i love how people think the 06 have less problems :laughing:


----------



## Mark13 (Dec 3, 2006)

JohnnyRoyale;1255572 said:


> Our 2006 6.0 has been a nightmare. Good thing for warranty! Too bad it expires in May.





brad96z28;1255801 said:


> Ya i love how people think the 06 have less problems :laughing:


x2.
I can thank an 06 6.0 for me getting into plowing with my own truck. I started out working for a guy who had me running a 2006 F350 with the 6.0, approx 40k on it. It was broke down so much that I eventually started using my own truck. Pretty sad when an 11+ yr old half ton with nearly 200k on it is far more reliable then a shiny new diesel that cost 8x the money I had invested in my 1/2ton and plow.


----------



## trickynicky17 (Feb 12, 2009)

I have an 04 with 96000 on it no problems. if you get a 6.0 delete the egr, switch to synthetic oil, get rid of that crap ford gold coolant and put in a good elc coolant. after that your good to go.


----------



## MickiRig1 (Dec 5, 2003)

I work for a private ambulance company that has many of the 6.0 diesels. I would stay away from them. They have way too many problems. I would buy a 7.3 in a heartbeat. The 6.0 just has too many problems. The EGR,Injectors, Shedding follower pins into the oil pumps, performance problems.Think long and hard before you buy one.


----------



## DeereFarmer (Dec 12, 2005)

I am thinking long and hard for sure. I'm going to look at a V10 and a Duramax tomorrow hopefully.


----------



## PTSolutions (Dec 8, 2007)

We own a 06. 98xxx and the egr just went on it and turbo also. Both were caked with carbon. I absolutly love the truck,just few things you need to do to make them bulletproof(egr delete,replace oil cooler,head gaskets, head studs) your just better off gettng these taken care of before the problems comes, rather than waiting. 
good luck!


----------



## ultimate plow (Jul 2, 2002)

brad96z28;1255801 said:


> Ya i love how people think the 06 have less problems :laughing:


Theres lots of 03s and 04s thats are flawless


----------



## eastern (Aug 26, 2010)

I am with MickiRig on this one. I am a ford man never had a 6 liter though. Went from 7.3 to 6.4 and I love them both. My buddy works on alot of 6 liters and toooo many problems.There is a few out there that do run good but it is to big of a gamble for me. My work/utility truck is a duramax But it is not built to carry the weight I have in it.Trading it in for a 6.4 or 6.7.


----------



## DeereFarmer (Dec 12, 2005)

I ended up buying a 2003 Ram 2500 Hemi to hold me over for a few months (maybe a year) until I can afford to get a newer diesel. Just couldn't find a solid 6.0 in my price range that I felt comftorable with. The only one I found with a spotless Oasis report a wreck on the Carfax. Go figure!


----------



## ABES (Jun 10, 2007)

Only 6.0 I have experience with went through turbos every 20-30K. Otherwise a lot of power and nice to plow with.


----------



## Drakeslayer (Feb 11, 2011)

How do you delete the EGR, and who would do this? I am assuming a dealer wouldn't. Is it expensive? Thanks for the input.


----------



## trickynicky17 (Feb 12, 2009)

drakeslayer lots of companies sell kits try ebay. If your not under warranty the dealer will do it, it takes about 6 to 8 hours and you could do it yourself it your a little handy at the wrenches!


----------

